# Tivo HD with Bad HDD



## dbutts (Mar 28, 2007)

1. I have a working Tivo HD with recently upgraded 1TB hdd
2. I have original 250GB hdd from Tivo HD mentioned above
3. I have another Tivo HD with a bad hdd.

What would the best way to fix the Tivo with the broken hdd? I used winmfs to clone my original 250GB drive into the 1TB drive (thanks tivocommunity! it worked great).

What happens if I put my working 250GB drive from my original Tivo into the broken Tivo HD? Can I then do a factory reset or something? 

Would I be better off just buying an imaged drive online or something like that?

The end result that I am hoping for is to have 2 Tivo HD's on my acct.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

As long as they're both the same model of TiVo the old drive will work. You will have to do a Clear and Delete Everything to "marry" it to the other box.

Personally, I'd just buy a new 1TB drive, use WinMFS to make a truncated copy of the 250GB drive and restore that to the new larger drive. The C&DE will still be necessary but it's nice to have the extra room as long as you're going to crack the case anyway.


----------



## dbutts (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey and thanks. That's the response I was looking for. I figured that would be the case, but wasn't sure


----------

